# Union Apprentice Interview Tommorow, Questions



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Dockers and a polo shirt, listen to the question, think, answer. That's about it. Also do try to bull sh!t them, most are expert bull sh!tters themselves and wont like the competition.:thumbsup:


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

Definately bring your resume with you. i printed mine out on some nice resume paper and put it in a resume enclosed folder to make it very professional looking because you are going for an interview that will determine your profession. As for dressing, i'd go with a suit. At my interview it seemed as if every single person being interviewed was dressed in a suit. Also during the actual interview just be yourself and try to speak loud and clear.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck on your interview tommorow.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

when I went for an interview, I can't imagine I wore more than a polo shirt or something like that. To me a suit seems overkill for a blue collar job. Mabye a blue collared suit?

But my area it is not as hard to get in as in some areas, so that might change it for you.

As far as the questions go I think those above covered it fairly well

good luck


----------



## volt (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys! i'll keep u posted as to how the interview goes :thumbsup:


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

Wear a tuxedo t shirt and you will be fine!


----------



## volt (Aug 11, 2009)

So.......
I'm going to the union hall for orientation on September 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I see your in PA,may I ask what local?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Traffic Vest, Hard Hat and Tool Pouch. 
Tazzer optional..


----------



## volt (Aug 11, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I see your in PA,may I ask what local?


 
Wilkes-Barre lu 163


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool.Good luck.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome... so what did you wear?


----------



## Mr Bunky (Jul 5, 2009)

I just left my interview. Me and another applicant were wearing khakis and navy blue polo's. Two guys wore slacks and a button up long sleeve dress shirt. One guy wore the same but with a tie.

Slacks and a Polo seems like enough to me though. The committee members were not wearing ties.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good thing you were expecting 6 or so. I thought it was just gonna be the training director. I walk in and BAM there they are about 6. Looking back it was funny afterwords I was sweatin balls at the time. Congrats brother. Welcome.


----------

